# RX Vega + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut - Taming the Hotspot?



## F7GOS (Jan 26, 2019)

Idle hands and all that... decided to pull apart the Vega64 again and see how something like Kryonaut compares to the cheap and cheerful MX-2 I have in the drawer.

MX-2 Thermal Conductivity 5.6 W/(mK)
TG Kryonaut Thermal Conductivity 12.5 W/(mK)


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 27, 2019)

Conductonaut on my Vega. I ain't messin' around.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 27, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Conductonaut on my Vega. I ain't messin' around.



 its dangerous but it def does work.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 27, 2019)

I can't imagine trying to get conductonaut cleanly on all those VRMs


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 27, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Conductonaut on my Vega. I ain't messin' around.



Must be rich to mess around LM on a premium GPU


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 27, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I can't imagine trying to get conductonaut cleanly on all those VRMs


Fujipoly SARCON XR-m thermal pads. I don't know anybody, but you, who uses thermal grease/paste for VRMs. And anybody using LM anywhere near their VRM needs drug out behind the barn and shot.


xkm1948 said:


> Must be rich to mess around LM on a premium GPU


You confuse rich with reckless. Seriously though...I took the appropriate precautions. Not a total idgit.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 27, 2019)

F7GOS said:


> Idle hands and all that... decided to pull apart the Vega64 again and see how something like Kryonaut compares to the cheap and cheerful MX-2 I have in the drawer.
> 
> MX-2 Thermal Conductivity 5.6 W/(mK)
> TG Kryonaut Thermal Conductivity 12.5 W/(mK)


Mine dropped 7-10 degrees on its hotspot using Kryonaught, i didnt gain a higher clock though just stable at higher clocks Long term so i was happy.

im having occAssional keyboard issues ,very odd ones


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 28, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Mine dropped 7-10 degrees on its hotspot using Kryonaught, i didnt gain a higher cock though just stabe at higher cocks Long term so i was happy.



LMAO.

Good Catch there msimax. lol

But seriously, this does make me want to try this.. but omg.. how difficult will removing the LC on my Vega64 be...  :-|


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Mine dropped 7-10 degrees on its hotspot using Kryonaught, i didnt gain a higher clock though just stable at higher clocks Long term so i was happy.
> 
> im having occAssional keyboard issues ,very odd ones



Still the same KB?



MrGenius said:


> Conductonaut on my Vega. I ain't messin' around.



Non aluminum hsf right?


----------



## F7GOS (Jan 28, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> Conductonaut on my Vega. I ain't messin' around.



Don't tempt me  reckless enough by voiding warranty as it is...

Still staying very cool after the repaste though..


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 28, 2019)

F7GOS said:


> Don't tempt me  reckless enough by voiding warranty as it is...
> 
> Still staying very cool after the repaste though..


Yeah I went back and forth from MX4 to Kryonaut back to MX4 and back to Kryonaut again. Expensive....


----------



## F7GOS (Jan 28, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I went back and forth from MX4 to Kryonaut back to MX4 and back to Kryonaut again. Expensive....



It's like I always tell my wife... could be worse I could still be tinkering with cars  tube of paste certainly cheaper than a ring of rubber.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 28, 2019)

F7GOS said:


> It's like I always tell my wife... could be worse I could still be tinkering with cars  tube of paste certainly cheaper than a ring of rubber.


Like you I was just chasing those few degrees.  I absolutely hate the Zero Fan and 40C idle just irked me.  But the new Adrenalines let me turn it off so...Now I got freaking amazing idle


----------



## evolucion8 (Jan 28, 2019)

I want to repaste my Vega 64 but still under warranty, I don't think MSI allows for thermal paste change without voiding the warranty.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 28, 2019)

evolucion8 said:


> I want to repaste my Vega 64 but still under warranty, I don't think MSI allows for thermal paste change without voiding the warranty.


Well I certainly plan to keep mine past warranty and I’ve had mine cracked open multiple times now. Besides you know you wanna see it naked


----------



## evolucion8 (Jan 28, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I certainly plan to keep mine past warranty and I’ve had mine cracked open multiple times now. Besides you know you wanna see it naked



So how about your overclocking settings and results? Mine is 1150 at P6 and 1200 at P7, can't go any lower as it would throttle the GPU due to lack of power, also have Power Limit to 50%, the fan curve up to 100% at 60C and the OC at 1%, any higher than that would either freeze or throttle due to heat. It runs at 1710-1735MHz stable. Haven't tried to OC the memory though... I also have the Acer Predator laptop with a Vega 56 on it and never goes beyond 69C with Shadow of the Tomb Raider maxed, and ticks at 1,240 stable, wonder if I can OC a little as the fans are totally silent.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 28, 2019)

evolucion8 said:


> So how about your overclocking settings and results? Mine is 1150 at P6 and 1200 at P7, can't go any lower as it would throttle the GPU due to lack of power, also have Power Limit to 50%, the fan curve up to 100% at 60C and the OC at 1%, any higher than that would either freeze or throttle due to heat. It runs at 1710-1735MHz stable. Haven't tried to OC the memory though... I also have the Acer Predator laptop with a Vega 56 on it and never goes beyond 69C with Shadow of the Tomb Raider maxed, and ticks at 1,240 stable, wonder if I can OC a little as the fans are totally silent.


I’m currently running cheap and dirty with the sliders so 1750/1000. 50% power limit. It’s usually sits just under 1700 most of the time. I’m running one heck of an aggressive fan curve now but I don’t care the least bit about noise I game in 5.1 Temps never get over 70C


----------



## evolucion8 (Jan 28, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> I’m currently running cheap and dirty with the sliders so 1750/1000. 50% power limit. It’s usually sits just under 1700 most of the time. I’m running one heck of an aggressive fan curve now but I don’t care the least bit about noise I game in 5.1



So that means that the GPU can't stick to 1,750MHz, not surprised. Vega is kinda hard to push to the limits, AVFS seems to be taking over.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 28, 2019)

evolucion8 said:


> So that means that the GPU can't stick to 1,750MHz, not surprised. Vega is kinda hard to push to the limits, AVFS seems to be taking over.


Well it’s always like that. My “stock” is 1630 it would boost to 1596 for example. It’s always been a theoretical “max”


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 29, 2019)

evolucion8 said:


> So that means that the GPU can't stick to 1,750MHz, not surprised. Vega is kinda hard to push to the limits, AVFS seems to be taking over.



Mine holds 1750+ all day long. If I lock the clocks like I typically do it holds 1800Mhz core while playing RE2.  HBM I typically keep clocked at 1100.  Anything higher and I risk going unstable in extended gaming sessions when the room gets hot. (lol, yea..yea)  

Typically, what INSTG8R is hitting is some sort of thermal limit. I assume thats the case right?   If you set slider to 1750, it should run 1750 unless something is outside of specified limits.  Mine will, if kept under 70C hotspot, hold whatever I set the slider to.  Like right now, at 100% load.. 1800Mhz.. 1150HBM2...  My VRMs are sitting in the 55-56C range.


----------



## ratirt (Jan 29, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> Mine holds 1750+ all day long. If I lock the clocks like I typically do it holds 1800Mhz core while playing RE2.  HBM I typically keep clocked at 1100.  Anything higher and I risk going unstable in extended gaming sessions when the room gets hot. (lol, yea..yea)
> 
> Typically, what INSTG8R is hitting is some sort of thermal limit. I assume thats the case right?   If you set slider to 1750, it should run 1750 unless something is outside of specified limits.  Mine will, if kept under 70C hotspot, hold whatever I set the slider to.  Like right now, at 100% load.. 1800Mhz.. 1150HBM2...  My VRMs are sitting in the 55-56C range.


Your is liquid. Mine stays around 1650 but I think not all the time. When you guys go 1700 and up, you under volt it and reduce power or go nuts with both?


----------



## evolucion8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> Mine holds 1750+ all day long. If I lock the clocks like I typically do it holds 1800Mhz core while playing RE2.  HBM I typically keep clocked at 1100.  Anything higher and I risk going unstable in extended gaming sessions when the room gets hot. (lol, yea..yea)
> 
> Typically, what INSTG8R is hitting is some sort of thermal limit. I assume thats the case right?   If you set slider to 1750, it should run 1750 unless something is outside of specified limits.  Mine will, if kept under 70C hotspot, hold whatever I set the slider to.  Like right now, at 100% load.. 1800Mhz.. 1150HBM2...  My VRMs are sitting in the 55-56C range.



how did you do it? What settings did you use? Did you use Radeon settings or other OC tool?


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 29, 2019)

ratirt said:


> Your is liquid. Mine stays around 1650 but I think not all the time. When you guys go 1700 and up, you under volt it and reduce power or go nuts with both?


 1800Mhz @ 1.225V i generally where I keep it. 

@ Evolucion8-  AMD Overdrive. Generally, non liquid cards top out around 1700Mhz.  Liquid cards are binned better and can hit 1800-1850Mhz.


----------



## evolucion8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> 1800Mhz @ 1.225V i generally where I keep it.
> 
> @ Evolucion8-  AMD Overdrive. Generally, non liquid cards top out around 1700Mhz.  Liquid cards are binned better and can hit 1800-1850Mhz.



So which setting did you use for the clockspeed? 4% OC? 5%? Any fan curve? Power limit? Is just that if I go beyond 1-2% with the default 1.250V, it would throttle like crazy even with the fan maxed out. My videocard was purchased in late november 2017, I wonder if it has something to do with silicon quality or the thermal paste is drying.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 29, 2019)

evolucion8 said:


> So which setting did you use for the clockspeed? 4% OC? 5%? Any fan curve? Power limit? Is just that if I go beyond 1-2% with the default 1.250V, it would throttle like crazy even with the fan maxed out. My videocard was purchased in late november 2017, I wonder if it has something to do with silicon quality or the thermal paste is drying.



Mine was Sept 2017. It is a liquid card. Air cards are maxing themselves out around 1.6Ghz due to thermals. Air cards converted to liquid.. most will do 1.7Ghz pretty easily. 

 I use the manual setting. Not the % slider.


----------



## evolucion8 (Jan 29, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> Mine was Sept 2017. It is a liquid card. Air cards are maxing themselves out around 1.6Ghz due to thermals. Air cards converted to liquid.. most will do 1.7Ghz pretty easily.
> 
> I use the manual setting. Not the % slider.



Thanks, will decipher on how to do that lol


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 29, 2019)

evolucion8 said:


> Thanks, will decipher on how to do that lol


Where it says "Frequency %" click it.. should convert to manual.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 29, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Must be rich to mess around LM on a premium GPU



You don't have to be rich.  You can also just be foolish.



MrGenius said:


> You confuse rich with reckless. Seriously though...I took the appropriate precautions. Not a total idgit.



Or that.


----------



## ratirt (Jan 30, 2019)

Flyordie said:


> Where it says "Frequency %" click it.. should convert to manual.


Do you use the normal mode or switch to the turbo ? I need to try this with my card although not sure when. I need to ship my computer over since I've moved to another country and God knows when that's gonna happen


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 30, 2019)

i use this, no paste for me ever again, and no mess.  and it cools about 1-2 celsius better than kryonaut.  conductonaut is still better but not worth the risk to me.


----------



## F7GOS (Feb 4, 2019)

Now you've peeked my interest - I know TG have a new thermal pad coming out for GPU and CPU applications.. might have to have a peek


----------



## evolucion8 (Feb 8, 2019)

Update: After fiddling with lots of stuff like voltage, fan curve etc, all that I could achieve was pushing the core clockspeed to 1,800MHz so it could stay at 1735-1750, while using 327W with a Vcore of 1225. Going higher would yield a black screen even with the maximum Vcore of 1250 (Can't go any higher with the Wattman). But then if I drop the clockspeed to default 1750 with the voltage of 1150, then it would run between 1700-1730 while using 267W of power. So definitively not worth the additional 25-30MHz while using more than 50W and higher fan noise. I think that either I have a low quality ASIC, or since I bought it on late November of 2017, probably would need a repaste. Any suggestions? The Thermal Grizzly sounds like a great alternative but have you guys heard about the Hitachi HM03 ?


----------



## F7GOS (Feb 8, 2019)

Ive seen the coverage of it on the Radeon VII, know TG have a similar product too which may be more readily available


----------



## Bernec (Dec 22, 2019)

evolucion8 said:


> Update: After fiddling with lots of stuff like voltage, fan curve etc, all that I could achieve was pushing the core clockspeed to 1,800MHz so it could stay at 1735-1750, while using 327W with a Vcore of 1225. Going higher would yield a black screen even with the maximum Vcore of 1250 (Can't go any higher with the Wattman). But then if I drop the clockspeed to default 1750 with the voltage of 1150, then it would run between 1700-1730 while using 267W of power. So definitively not worth the additional 25-30MHz while using more than 50W and higher fan noise. I think that either I have a low quality ASIC, or since I bought it on late November of 2017, probably would need a repaste. Any suggestions? The Thermal Grizzly sounds like a great alternative but have you guys heard about the Hitachi HM03 ?



Did you repaste the card (the Vega64) eventually ? I have an old one also Sapphire Nitro+ LE and even with 100% power and 1.150 - 1.200 mV it still doesnt clock higher than 1615-1620 MHz ... is the HotSpot temp throttling me ? Should I replace the thermal paste ? 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## msimax (Dec 23, 2019)

i used a X pattern across the die with kryonaut


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 23, 2019)

F7GOS said:


> It's like I always tell my wife... could be worse I could still be tinkering with cars  tube of paste certainly cheaper than a ring of rubber.



Not sure about that: https://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Past...t=&hvlocphy=9011831&hvtargid=pla-805364003932

https://www.amazon.com/Trojan-Studd...bareskin&qid=1577076117&sprefix=trojan&sr=8-3

Seems the rings of rubber are cheaper - just by the thickness of skin.


----------



## Hitesh12 (Aug 14, 2020)

This might be a little off topic but does anyone have a detailed tutorial (preferably video) on how to apply thermal paste to reduce hotspot temperature? I watched the video in OP but it wasn't that clear


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 14, 2020)

Hitesh12 said:


> This might be a little off topic but does anyone have a detailed tutorial (preferably video) on how to apply thermal paste to reduce hotspot temperature? I watched the video in OP but it wasn't that clear


The Hot spot is “under“ the die so just doing a proper job is the best you can do.


----------

